# Aragorn's ring



## PipaHappyHobbit (Jan 12, 2003)

What is the signifigance of the ring Aragorn wears?


----------



## Mablung (Jan 12, 2003)

Its a symbol of his heritage I believe.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 12, 2003)

It belonged to a great Elf (Finrod) back in the first age. He gave it to a mortal man (Barahir) for saving his life and made an oath to repay his debt, and the Ring passed down to Barahir's son Beren. Beren eventually went to king Finrod and Finrod was reminded of his oath and he aided Beren in his quest.

I am not sure how exactly it came to Aragorn, I could only guess that it stayed in the possession of men and continued to be passed down the generations of men for thousands of years. Someone will correct this if it is wrong?


----------



## Phee (Jan 12, 2003)

From memory, it's mentioned in the Appendix that Elrond gave the ring to Aragorn at the same time he gave him the shards of Narsil. So I would assume that it just got passed down from one generation to the next, and Elrond held it for safe keeping until Aragorn was ready to receive it.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 12, 2003)

There was a thread about this a couple of weeks ago. I think that most of the important stuff has already been repeated here, but it you want to see the other- it's here .


----------

